# POLL: 3 Cases 1 Winner



## Techtu (May 12, 2012)

For a week or so now I've been thinking of upgrading my case, it first started of wanting something totally different so I was thinking of the Zalman Z11+ but then also considered the ThermalTake Commander MS-I Snow... But then again I thought to myself what is it that I want from a new case that my current one doesn't already provide.

1: Side window
2: Bottom mounted fan
3: USB 3.0

None of these really matter to me at the moment, just no real need for them. So I was thinking of giving my NZXT Beta Evo another paint job and new fans to match.

1:NZXT Beta Evo - To which would be sanded an re-done with either a pearlescent green & LED/green fans or orange & LED/orange fans to match again.





MODEL
Beta EVO Series
CASE TYPE 
Mid Tower Steel
FRONT PANEL MATERIAL
PLASTIC
DIMENSIONS (W x H x D)
200 X 430 X 501 mm / 7.87" x 16.9" x 19.7"
COOLING SYSTEM
FRONT, 1 X 120mm Blue LED (included)
 REAR, 1 X 120mm
SIDE, 2 x 120mm
TOP, 2 X 120/140mm
DRIVE BAYS
9 DRIVE BAYS 
4 EXTERNAL 5.25" DRIVE BAYS 
5 INTERNAL 3.5" DRIVE BAYS 
Screwless Rail Design
MATERIAL(S)
Steel with black finish
EXPANSION SLOTS 
7
WEIGHT
7.28 kg
MOTHERBOARD SUPPORT
ATX, MICRO-ATX, BABY AT
CPU COOLER CLEARANCE
129.9mm (with fan)
 154.9mm (without fan)


*2: Thermaltake Commander MS-I Snow




Case Type Middle Tower
Side Panel Transparent Window
Net Weight 4.5 kg / 9.9 lb
Dimension (H x W x D) 426.0 x 202.0 x 484.0 mm (16.8 x 8.0 x 19.1 ) inch
Cooling System Front (Intake) : 120 x 120 x 2 mm (optional)
Rear (Exhaust) : 120 x 120 x 25 mm Blue LED fan, 1000rpm, 16dBA
Top (Exhaust) : 120 x 120 x 25 mm (optional)
Bottom (Intake) : 120 x 120 x 25 mm (optional)
Drive Bays - Accessible: 3 x 5.25’’, 1 x 3.5’’
- Hidden: 5 x 3.5’’, 1 x 2.5”
Material SECC
Color Exterior : White Interior: Black  
Expansion Slots 7
Motherboards Micro ATX , Standard ATX 
I/O Ports USB2.0 x 1, USB3.0 x 1, MIC & Speaker (support AC’97 & HD Audio) 
PSU Standard PS2 PSU (optional)
 Other CPU cooler height limitation: 170mm
VGA length limitation: 320mm *


3: Zalman Z11+




Enclosure Type ATX Mid Tower 
Dimensions 260(W) x 498(H) x 525(D)mm 
Weight 7.4kg 
Material Plastic, Steel 
Motherboard Compatibility Standard ATX / Micro ATX 
Power Supply Compatibility Standard ATX / ATX12V 
VGA Compatibility Full Size (up to 290mm) 
Expansion Slot 7 
Drive Bay External 5.25' 4 
Internal 3.5"  5 
External 3.5' 1 (Convertible 1 x Internal 3.5” or 1 x 2.5” SSD)  
Internal 2.5"  1 
Cooling
Component Front 120㎜ or 140㎜ x 1 (120㎜ Blue LED Fan x 1 built-in) 
Rear 120㎜ x 1 (120㎜ x 1 Standard Fan built-in) 
Top 120㎜ or 140㎜ Fan x 2 (120㎜ Blue LED Fan x 1 built-in) 
Side 80㎜ x 2 (80㎜ Standard Fan x 2 built-in) 
Bottom 120㎜ or 140㎜ x 1 (optional) 
Side Acylic Tuning  O 
I/O Ports Mic x 1, Headphones x 1, USB 2.0 x 2, USB 3.0 x 2 
Color Black


----------



## francis511 (May 12, 2012)

+1 beta evo


----------



## Techtu (May 12, 2012)

francis511 said:


> 1 beta evo



Which colour?


----------



## Widjaja (May 12, 2012)

They're all pretty ugly to me.
If anything the NZXT in Green.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 12, 2012)

The Thermaltake because it looks like something a Storm Trooper would carry around.


----------



## nleksan (May 12, 2012)

NZXT Switch 810.


----------



## francis511 (May 12, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Which colour?



Black - same as mine.


----------



## kenkickr (May 12, 2012)

nleksan said:


> NZXT Switch 810.



+1.  This case would give you everything you need, better cooling and more cooling options, and ease of installing your components.  It is a full ATX case so unless there is a certain amount of space you need the case to fit I couldn't recommend any of your 3 choices.


----------



## Techtu (May 12, 2012)

francis511 said:


> Black - same as mine.



Meh, I like something different. 



nleksan said:


> NZXT Switch 810.





kenkickr said:


> +1.  This case would give you everything you need, better cooling and more cooling options, and ease of installing your components.  It is a full ATX case so unless there is a certain amount of space you need the case to fit I couldn't recommend any of your 3 choices.



The space I have now is more than fine, the Z11+, MS-I Snow & re-painting my Beta Evo with new fans all fall within £5 price difference which is £55 - £60. The Switch 810 is just way out of my price range, sadly I'm on a budget.


----------



## GTX (May 14, 2012)

if only the white was not so futuristic and awkward...


----------



## micropage7 (May 14, 2012)

actually zalman is pretty good but it has too much plastic
Thermaltake Commander MS-I Snow is nice but the front panel looks flat andless interesting
i prefer steel body and NZXT Beta Evo with bright orange, green is nice but orange would looks more aggressive


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 14, 2012)

I am a NZXT fan but that Thermaltake has my vote and the zalman looks too bloated!


----------



## Techtu (May 17, 2012)

Could a Mod please close this thread, no longer relivent.


----------

